
Valve: The Steam Box’s biggest threat is Apple TV - llambda
http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/147260-valve-the-steam-boxs-biggest-threat-is-apple-tv-not-next-gen-consoles-from-sony-or-microsoft
======
ignostic
It seems to me that Apple TV and Steam serve entirely different segments of
the market. Those most likely to buy Apple TV and those who would buy the
Steam box are at opposite ends of the spectrum. Apple TV fans will be looking
for a better, smoother, and less confusing television experience. Steam fans
are more technical gamers and geeks who want the functionality of multiple
devices (including a PC) on a single device.

Apple is a threat to Steam much like the iPhone is a threat to Windows.

~~~
cremnob
Apple is a threat to the Steambox like smartphone games are a threat to the
PSP, Nintendo DS, etc.

If Valve never intended the Steambox gain more than the hardcore gamer niche,
then no it isn't a threat. But Apple could capture the much larger mainstream
consumer with cheap casual games that are optimized for TV.

~~~
tehwebguy
Agreed, but I think that if and when the Apple TV does wireless mirroring
without noticeable lag it will compete against the living room consoles.

